# New to rabbits. Need advice



## tamtbell (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi all!  Okay, we're in the process (this weekend) of building our hutches.  We're trying to use the supplies that were left with our house when we purchased it in March.  We have 3 wood frames with nice wire attached, and are looking to use those to build our hutches.  I know most say don't use wood due to the urine and feces so we're trying to keep wood at a minimum. 
Now that being said, we're in Northern Interior Alaska. Zone 1a for gardeners out there.  We're hoping to get either NZ, Californian or Flemish giants.  I will be getting with breeders once we have all our bits together.  
We will be having completely an outdoor setup, off to the side of our yard, in a fenced in area.  (previous owners kept their schnauzer in it so it's been animal proofed, animals can't or would have a hard time getting in or out, unless they dug a hole under the fence)
I'm reading Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits as fast as I can as well as reaching out to numerous groups because I don't want to get in over my head.  
Once we get at least one buck and at least two does and then we breed them. Well I'm kind of lost somewhat to the process.  I've been watching videos and what not but really rabbits are all new territory to me.  For years I thought we'd be keeping chickens so that was what I did years of research on. LOL
I'd love any and all advice.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH! Bet you're glad that summer has finally arrived up there for you. Winter will be back all to soon. We have quite a few active rabbiteers and I'll tag a few for you that will hopefully be able to address your questions. In the mean time, there's a wealth of info and experiences shared in the various rabbit threads on site. Hope you'll browse around some  and make yourself at home. We're all pic addicts, so hope you'll share some as you get the chance.

@Shorty @Bunnylady @Samantha drawz @promiseacres @Pastor Dave @Ebers and I'm sure I'm missing a few... Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Ebers (Jun 30, 2016)

I raise all my rabbits indoors due to the summer head in oklahoma & a city ordinance saying I can only have 1 rabbit but I'm willing to help anyone I can in any way I can... I've gathered tons of good information from BYH & it's all about helping each other & welcome to the group


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 1, 2016)

If you're wanting to raise them for meat, avoid the Flemish giants. A friend told due to their large bones my velveteen lops had more meat. She's eaten them both. Make sure you are using heavy duty wire for the cages, both to make them last and to prevent predator issues. Some predators can climb any fence, think coons, cats or others might try to go after kits. 
As for winter problems @Samantha drawz has more experience with a colder winter.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 1, 2016)

Avoid flemish, they take longer to grow, they eat waaaay more than you get back and they just don't hold the condition like the rest. Rex, NZ, Californians, Champagne and Creme D'Argents are all very decent breeds for meat and temperament (I personally love the champs) and there are the american chinchillas or harlequins, florida whites and satins that can all be used. They say to avoid wood BUT when you are dealing with such cold climates for so many months of the year, wood is your friend. Especially if they are outside year round. You could  make a wooden nest box attachment that you can remove and replace if it gets yucky. But you will want them to have a nice area that is four sided with a small hole they fit through that you pack with hay, not so much straw as it is useless calories and if they eat that they are full and can't consume the useful calories they will need in a harsh winter. We are in Northern Minnesota, definitely not Alaska but we sure do have rough winters here lately. You will want a tarp or cover of some sort for the front of their hutches as well for winter to block as many drafts as possible. 

The following are not my photos but were found on google for ideas for you:



 

 

 

You can also go here to see how to further insulate a wooden nest box. I hope this helps!


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 1, 2016)

The above is great advice.

I live in a more temperate zone in Pennsylvania, heat in summer, child but not extreme cold in winter, more like the southern coastal region of Alaska, so only use wire.

Assuming you get long extremely cold periods, I agree, you need enclosed insulated, but easily cleaned boxes attached like pictured above. They will still need ventilation to avoid moisture buildup. As you are well aware, wet and cold is a killer.

I also agree on the breeds others recommend. I love the champagne's, but NZ and Californians are generally easier to get and work well. They are all similar size.
I have had all three.


----------



## tamtbell (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks all for the advice! Okay, definitely will avoid the flemish.  I have read good things about the Californians and NZ's here.  Most of our set up will definitely be wire, with a small amount of wood in the frame and the nesting box.  I'm thinking of making nesting boxes out of old junk wood that the previous owners left behind. Do you think that's okay?  

Later, as we go along, we have talked about making the hutch more enclosed for both weather issues and other wildlife.  Winter for us starts around mid Oct and ends in April May time frame.  We get at worst -40s or -50s.  Summer temps for us range in the 60s to 70s but every so often we get into the 80s or 90s. 
I'll post a picture of our basic set up after I get it done this weekend.  You all can give me advice before we get our new breeding stock.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 1, 2016)

Don't use treated wood anywhere they could chew... it all depends on the type of wood and what they have on them if it is ok. I used non treated ply wood for my hutches when I had to make them to keep the rabbits warm. It all depends on what you are comfortable with.


----------



## tamtbell (Jul 1, 2016)

Ours will actually have way less wood than that picture Samantha. Only the outside frame will have wood. The rest is wire.  The front will be wire, the frame underneath.  The back will be wood and the top will be wood.  We're still figuring out how we will be doing the roofing on it.  We really want to do a roof on each that lifts, and then potentially another roof on top to shield from the elements. 
Anyone in really cold environment deal with keeping their rabbits water from freezing? How does one suggest to do it?  Right now the plan is to just change the water morning and night but I'm afraid that at -40 the water will cold pretty fast.


----------



## Ebers (Jul 2, 2016)

tamtbell said:


> Ours will actually have way less wood than that picture Samantha. Only the outside frame will have wood. The rest is wire.  The front will be wire, the frame underneath.  The back will be wood and the top will be wood.  We're still figuring out how we will be doing the roofing on it.  We really want to do a roof on each that lifts, and then potentially another roof on top to shield from the elements.
> Anyone in really cold environment deal with keeping their rabbits water from freezing? How does one suggest to do it?  Right now the plan is to just change the water morning and night but I'm afraid that at -40 the water will cold pretty fast.


If you dump out the ice from frozen water pans the rabbits will eat the ice too... it doesn't get anywhere near -40 here in oklahoma but it gets in single digits sometimes in the winter & that's what I used to do when I had outdoor hutches


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll attach some pictures of our hutch setup. Here in Northern Colorado we can get some brutual cold and winds as we are on the plains at the foothills, so we decided to keep it only open on side. The hutch was here when we moved in 3 years ago but the previous owner had used it for 6 years prior to that, so it's been standing for 9 years now with no real damage. We coated it with primer and then put another outdoor specific paint on the wood outside. We will eventually re-paint the whole thing with deck paint that is super grip and thick as er have done inside our duck & chicken houses. It holds up AMAZING. We also have our hutch in with our chickens, they love going through the rabbits poo, gross but whatever, haha! We raise rex's or rex mix. We are not specific about the breeds, I am from Lithuania and we never cares abour breeds, although I know it is different here! So sorry I am no help with breed suggestions. I love to help any way I can, good luck! 

Oh and ignore the mess (especially the wire on the bottom)  we are in major construction this weekend


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 2, 2016)

They make electric water bottles and bowls but .,... cords! Ugh. curse rabbits and their urge to chew cords.... In my experience, twice a day in that temp did not work. 3 times a day minimum did ok. A thirsty rabbit will not eat and they go down hill fast. I lost one before I knew that. Basically, what Idid was buy some dollar dishes. Enough for two per rabbit. I also bought a bucket they could fit in. I would go out and place the frozen dishes in the bucket and replace them with fresh, bring the bucket with frozen dishes in and let them thaw and by the time I had to water again they were ready to go. It makes more dishes but it makes it way easier in the long run from what I have found.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 2, 2016)

I started giving warm water to them and they would suck it all down by the time I was done watering. So I would go back and give them more but even in a building (not well insulated) that kept it maybe 10 degrees warmer than outside (-40 + windchill it at least blocked the windchill) it would freeze within minutes.


----------

